# Pot smokers



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I hate pot smokers who smoke a joint and get into my car. The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry. So ya out you go pot heads. I also dont want that smell stuck in my car for the next pax to complain to LUber that i'm high. so out you go. I'm glad Lyft has no problem bonusing me out $5 everytime i have to cancel a ride because of these people.
Man cant you people just vape the damn thing?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nothing wrong with smoking weed. Someone who gets in your car right after smoking doesnt have any longer affects then the dude i pickup that hasnt takin a shower in 2 weeks. I actually prefer something who just smoked over someone with bad hygiene but in both cases there minor inconveniences that i dont give a second thought accept maybe to roll down my windows when im on to the next pickup.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Nothing wrong with smoking weed. Someone who gets in your car right after smoking doesnt have any longer affects then the dude i pickup that hasnt takin a shower in 2 weeks. I actually prefer something who just smoked over someone with bad hygiene but in both cases there minor inconveniences that i dont give a second thought accept maybe to roll down my windows when im on to the next pickup.


you smoke pot so of course it doesnt bother you


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Would rather have a pothead in my car than a drunk, or a tweeker.

Pot heads do not: cuss you out, get upset because you take your route instead of theirs, tell you to hurry up cause they late, rob you, rape you, etc. They just don't have the energy for all that crap.
Sometimes they'll bring a snack with them, but usually its just because they forgot they had it in their hand.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Would rather have a pothead in my car than a drunk, or a tweeker.
> 
> Pot heads do not: cuss you out, get upset because you take your route instead of theirs, tell you to hurry up cause they late, rob you, rape you, etc. They just don't have the energy for all that crap.
> Sometimes they'll bring a snack with them, but usually its just because they forgot they had it in their hand.


That's what I enjoyed about Cali...

They treat you like adults there..

If you can maintain your composure...

You are good as gold...8>)

Key West Fla was like that also...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

I get what you mean about the smell of a joint. The paper smell tends to hang around longer than if they hit a bowl or even smoked a blunt. I get high almost daily but almost NEVER smoke a J. I hate that damn smell.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Jboaz686 said:


> I get what you mean about the smell of a joint. The paper smell tends to hang around longer than if they hit a bowl or even smoked a blunt. I get high almost daily but almost NEVER smoke a J. I hate that damn smell.


it gets stuck in their clothes just like it does when you go camping and start a camp fire. smoke is smoke after all. but this smoke has THC in it so it can affect people who dont smoke it or who have high sensitivity to smells.

smoke it b4 coming in my car #outyougo


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's no more powerful or offensive than cigarette smoke, as far as I'm concerned. The solution? Lysol spray. I keep it in the car. A quick shot works wonders. If the next rider asks why you're spraying your car, you just had a smoker in the car and you're getting rid of the lingering odor. No one is going to object to that.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's no more powerful or offensive than cigarette smoke, as far as I'm concerned. The solution? Lysol spray. I keep it in the car. A quick shot works wonders. If the next rider asks why you're spraying your car, you just had a smoker in the car and you're getting rid of the lingering odor. No one is going to object to that.


Ya but now ur replacing one chemical with another one and there has been research done that shows long term exposure to air fresheners can lead to health issues down the line


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> Ya but now ur replacing one chemical with another one and there has been research done that shows long term exposure to air fresheners can lead to health issues down the line


I certainly agree that repeated exposure to inhaling chemicals is unwise and to be avoided when possible. I wouldn't do it after every person gets out. If I found that it was necessary to do that, you're right: I would find another line of work. But after I've had a smoker in the car, if I open the windows and air the car out for a couple of minutes, and then close the windows and hit a quick shot of Lysol, the problem is solved. If I have to do this once every other day, that's a lot. It's not every day.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I have told a couple people they smell like weed If they are going somewhere important like work. Gotten tipped very nicely from it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> you smoke pot so of course it doesnt bother you


And you dont smoke pot so of course it does bother you.

Lol see how the world works.

No but seriously a minor inconvenience.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> And you dont smoke pot so of course it does bother you.
> 
> Lol see how the world works.
> 
> No but seriously a minor inconvenience.


Ya which is why I haven't said u all need to kick them out for stinking. Just the people who feel the smell bothers them. Smoke it b4 u get in my car and #outyougo


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry.


Smells bad? Okay, fair enough.

Massive headache? I could see that as a possibility.

Makes you hungry? Come on now, I call bullshit on this one. Nobody gets a headache AND is suddenly hungry in 5-10 minutes of exposure to an odor.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Smells bad? Okay, fair enough.
> 
> Massive headache? I could see that as a possibility.
> 
> Makes you hungry? Come on now, I call bullshit on this one. Nobody gets a headache AND is suddenly hungry in 5-10 minutes of exposure to an odor.


I thought the same thing. Headache - wow, weak. (or Canadian).
High? Sry, there's no THC in a smell.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I thought the same thing. Headache - wow, weak. (or Canadian).
> High? Sry, there's no THC in a smell.


If course there is. Go sit in a room with a dude smoking a joint and tell me u don't get hungry or high.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Ya which is why I haven't said u all need to kick them out for stinking. Just the people who feel the smell bothers them. Smoke it b4 u get in my car and #outyougo


Wait what?? Your talking about kicking a rider out or not giving them a ride because they smell?? Lol cmon that's ridiculous


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Wait what?? Your talking about kicking a rider out or not giving them a ride because they smell?? Lol cmon that's ridiculous


Both. I usually ask them if they have recently smoked weed cuz I'm very sensitive to that smell and if they say yes #outtheygo and ill cancel the ride. If they lie and I smell it same thing #outyougo

It's a toxic smell and I don't want to be exposed to it. Those of you who smoke it will of course disagree


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Both. I usually ask them if they have recently smoked weed and if they say yes #outtheygo and ill cancel the ride. If they lie and I smell it same thing #outyougo


Hahaha what? You cant be serious? First off you would probably be deactivated after pulling that move even a couple times.

Thats the reason someone calls Uber/Lyft in the first place because their drunk or high and want to get home responsibly. You cant turn down a rider because they smell like weed. Get real...if i was your rider and you pulled up to pick me up and asked me if i just smoked weed i would tell you to mind your business. Your not a cop your a driver.

Let me suggest if you dont want to be exposed to the smell of weed then dont become a rideshare driver.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Hahaha what? You cant be serious? First off you would probably be deactivated after pulling that move even a couple times.
> 
> Thats the reason someone calls Uber/Lyft in the first place because their drunk or high and want to get home responsibly. You cant turn down a rider because they smell like weed. Get real...if i was your rider and you pulled up to pick me up and asked me if i just smoked weed i would tell you to mind your business. Your not a cop your a driver.
> 
> Let me suggest if you dont want to be exposed to the smell of weed then dont become a rideshare driver.


As an independent contractor I have this freedom. It's a safety concern for me. I always call lyft after I cancel the ride and get them to unpair me and remove that ride from my cancellation rate and issue a $5 bonus. Done this many times now and I've done 4k rides with lyft so I'm not new at this.

That's fine and id smell it on ya and cancel the ride

If everyone smoked it then I wouldn't be a rideshare driver but thankfully they don't. Like 1 or 2 out of 10 might recently smoked it.

Let's Forget its a toxic smoke for a sec. It stinks and I don't want my car to stink of u. #outyougo. The day I have to give rides to people who stink is the day I stop doing this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You aint getting a contact high from lingering smell, come on now....


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You aint getting a contact high from lingering smell, come on now....


What u saying there is no such thing as a contact high?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> What u saying there is no such thing as a contact high?


Contact high is when someone is actively smoking and you get high from the smoke billowing around you. You aint gonna get contact high because someones cloths smell like pot.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> As an independent contractor I have this freedom. It's a safety concern for me. I always call lyft after I cancel the ride and get them to unpair me and remove that ride from my cancellation rate and issue a $5 bonus. Done this many times now and I've done 4k rides with lyft so I'm not new at this.
> 
> That's fine and id smell it on ya and cancel the ride
> 
> ...


Pulling that move more then a few times would be enough to get you deactivated in CA where im from. Someone would report you very quickly and if your answer is i didnt like the way they smelled then that is terms for deactivation. I live in San Diego where I constantly get people who stink of weed and normally its just a good conversation starter. I drive people to and from dispensaries regularly. This is 2018 you shouldnt be so sensitive to weed.

I give people rides all the time who stink of weed,alcohol or just bad hygiene. I stay respectful always and give them a ride. Who are you to turn down someone because of the way they smell or because you dont like weed. Like i said your a driver not a cop you dont have that right.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Pulling that move more then a few times would be enough to get you deactivated in CA where im from. Someone would report you very quickly and if your answer is i didnt like the way they smelled then that is terms for deactivation. I live in San Diego where I constantly get people who stink of weed and normally its just a good conversation starter. I drive people to and from dispensaries regularly. This is 2018 you shouldnt be so sensitive to weed.
> 
> I give people rides all the time who stink of weed,alcohol or just bad hygiene. I stay respectful always and give them a ride. Who are you to turn down someone because of the way they smell or because you dont like weed. Like i said your a driver not a cop you dont have that right.


You have ever right to refuse a ride for safety reasons and yes u can have ur concentration affected by the smell of it. It's a toxic smell. Also i would never do this if I was in the states. Ur pax are ****ing crazy as shit man.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> You have ever right to refuse a ride for safety reasons and yes u can have ur concentration affected by the smell of it. It's a toxic smell. Also i would never do this if I was in the states. Ur pax are @@@@ing crazy as shit man.


No different then going to the liquor store in many states. Bad smell is not a safety concern, weve established you aren't getting a contact high unless they are actually smoking in the car with you.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> No different then going to the liquor store in many states. Bad smell is not a safety concern, weve established you aren't getting a contact high unless they are actually smoking in the car with you.


No we haven't. You can have a reaction to the smell of pot. Ur breathing in some level of THC and some of us are really sensitive to it.

Don't think u can get a reaction from a smell? Then why do people have a reaction from smelling gasoline? They aren't drinking it or smoking it. All they are doing is smelling it. When you smoke weed inside you soak yourself in THC and anyone who hasn't smoked it will have some level of reaction to it especially in a confined place like a car. A car in the winter time u can't really open the windows.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> You have ever right to refuse a ride for safety reasons and yes u can have ur concentration affected by the smell of it. It's a toxic smell. Also i would never do this if I was in the states. Ur pax are @@@@ing crazy as shit man.


Someone smelling bad is not a safety reason friend. That would not fly if you gave that as a reason. As a driver you must be tolerable of some things and bad hygiene or someone smelling like weed is one of those things.

In no way can you get high off someone smelling like weed being in the same car.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Someone smelling bad is not a safety reason friend. That would not fly if you gave that as a reason. As a driver you must be tolerable of some things and bad hygiene or someone smelling like weed is one of those things.
> 
> In no way can you get high off someone smelling like weed being in the same car.


U can have a reaction.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

METRO3 said:


> U can have a reaction.


I love this...8>)

Just what EVERY pot smoker wishes...8>O

Beong able to catch a buzz...

On just a whiff of pot smoke...8>)

Monkeys require a LOT of smoking...

And it has to be INSANELY strong...

If it's not Da Kine smoke...it won't fly...8>)

Rakos








PS. How you think we get so crazy...???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I don’t smoke and I can smell it often on pax. I have mellowed on this and don’t view it as a big deal anymore. After they leave I simply spray Zep smoke eater spray And the smell is gone. Truthfully not something to stress over.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I love this...8>)
> 
> Just what EVERY pot smoker wishes...8>O
> 
> ...


U can't cuz u develop a tolerance when u smoke it But when u stop for a long period of time u become sensitive to it


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

METRO3 said:


> U can't cuz u develop a tolerance when u smoke it But when u stop for a long period of time u become sensitive to it


Spoken like a true ex pot smoker...8>O

Why does the monkey sense...

Another agenda here....???

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OP, your reasons are BS....

But....

It doesn't matter! If you want to kick someone out for smelling bad, then do it!! Excuses and reasons are not necessary!

AND....

If U/L deactivates you for repeated "poor customer experiences", then it will happen. No excuses or reasons needed on their part either.

If you have been doing it all this time, then more power to you buddy. Keep doing what works!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> OP, your reasons are BS....
> 
> But....
> 
> ...


Mister T...the monkey bows to you...8>)

Great follow up...!

Rakos


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

dude just roll down windows the smell is gone in seconds... what I really hate is cigarette smoke, that stuff remains for quite awhile... i don't even get why people smoke cigs, it kills you and you DON'T EVEN GET HIGH!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Smells bad? Okay, fair enough.
> 
> Massive headache? I could see that as a possibility.
> 
> Makes you hungry? Come on now, I call bullshit on this one. Nobody gets a headache AND is suddenly hungry in 5-10 minutes of exposure to an odor.


Ouch.



CJfrom619 said:


> Hahaha what? You cant be serious? First off you would probably be deactivated after pulling that move even a couple times.
> 
> Thats the reason someone calls Uber/Lyft in the first place because their drunk or high and want to get home responsibly. You cant turn down a rider because they smell like weed. Get real...if i was your rider and you pulled up to pick me up and asked me if i just smoked weed i would tell you to mind your business. Your not a cop your a driver.
> 
> Let me suggest if you dont want to be exposed to the smell of weed then dont become a rideshare driver.


Also, if you're ever in the Bay Area:

Avoid Oakland-AKA SMOKELAND...every other car you pass w/your window down smells like weed.



METRO3 said:


> Both. I usually ask them if they have recently smoked weed cuz I'm very sensitive to that smell and if they say yes #outtheygo and ill cancel the ride. If they lie and I smell it same thing #outyougo
> 
> It's a toxic smell and I don't want to be exposed to it. Those of you who smoke it will of course disagree


Deputy No Badge at your service LOL!


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

crowuber said:


> dude just roll down windows the smell is gone in seconds... what I really hate is cigarette smoke, that stuff remains for quite awhile... i don't even get why people smoke cigs, it kills you and you DON'T EVEN GET HIGH!


I can't its freeing here.

It does have a negative affect in me. If lyft wants to boot me then so be it. I won't be forced to subject myself to that toxic smell. It's a toxic smell just as gasoline is. It's not a bs excuse. I don't understand why it's hard to accept that some people are more sensitive to things than others. But don't worry I'll be commissioning a study to prove that there is an affect of being in a confined area next to someone who recently smoked it. I'm not saying they will get high but that there is a reaction to smelling that smell.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I guess I have never given a ride to a pot smoker, if you base it on odor. Even the guy who needed a ride back to his apartment to get his stash. He didn't smell of pot and yes, I know what it smells like, I've been to Venice Beach. I can, however, smell that god-awful cigarette smoke and that ish is disgusting. There is no smoking of anything in my car and I always roll my windows down for a few minutes after giving a ride to a smelly smoker. But I don't refuse to give them a ride and I have yet to get cancer from smelling them.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I guess I have never given a ride to a pot smoker, if you base it on odor. Even the guy who needed a ride back to his apartment to get his stash. He didn't smell of pot and yes, I know what it smells like, I've been to Venice Beach. I can, however, smell that god-awful cigarette smoke and that ish is disgusting. There is no smoking of anything in my car and I always roll my windows down for a few minutes after giving a ride to a smelly smoker. But I don't refuse to give them a ride and I have yet to get cancer from smelling them.


I don't not give them a ride in the summer time. It's the winter time here where I can't just roll down my window during the ride that causes me to cancel the ride.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's no more powerful or offensive than cigarette smoke, as far as I'm concerned. The solution? Lysol spray. I keep it in the car. A quick shot works wonders. If the next rider asks why you're spraying your car, you just had a smoker in the car and you're getting rid of the lingering odor. No one is going to object to that.


So you use lysol spray like mace to keep stoners out of your car?

Brutal...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> If course there is. Go sit in a room with a dude smoking a joint and tell me u don't get hungry or high.


Sorry, no, it doesn't work that way.

If I'm in a small room and there are many smokers actually smoking ... yes. There is trace amounts of THC in second hand smoke.
But, are they sitting in your car smoking? I don't allow that either (smoking anything). 
The smell, the lingering smell on their clothing and hair will not make you high. There is no THC in a smell, only in the smoke.



METRO3 said:


> U can have a reaction.


I believe that YOU are having a reaction to it.
But it is an emotional, unreasonable and somewhat hysterical reaction.
It is not a physical response, but rather an unreasonable fear reaction.
Caused by ignorance.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Sorry, no, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> If I'm in a small room and there are many smokers actually smoking ... yes. There is trace amounts of THC in second hand smoke.
> But, are they sitting in your car smoking? I don't allow that either (smoking anything).
> The smell, the lingering smell on their clothing and hair will not make you high. There is no THC in a smell, only in the smoke.


U know this because....? Ur side gig is a scientific researcher? Did some research? Or ur just talking out of ur bumb.

https://no-smoke.org/smokefree-threats/thirdhand-smoke/

Yes I know that link deals with cigarettes but that link shows that u can have an reaction to smells and a smart person could say well if the toxic chemicals of cigarettes can be absorbed into fabrics then it would also be true of weed smoke.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> U know this because....? Ur side gig is a scientific researcher? Did some research? Or ur just talking out of ur bumb.
> 
> https://no-smoke.org/smokefree-threats/thirdhand-smoke/
> 
> Yes I know that link deals with cigarettes but that link shows that u can have an reaction to smells and a smart person could say well if the toxic chemicals of cigarettes can be absorbed into fabrics then it would also be true of weed smoke.


I said, "I believe that YOU are having a reaction to it. But it is an emotional, unreasonable and somewhat hysterical reaction."
There are similar people out there who object to the smell of ladies perfume, boiling cabbage and fish. And some have a physical allergic reaction to it. 
I myself have a reaction to blooming Jasmine. It brings back a very traumatic experience, almost a PTSD type thing. How do I deal with it? I sac up and take control of my mind and go to my happy place. If a lady gets in the car who works in a florist shop and she smells like Jasmine - I don't throw her out. It's not her malfunction - it is mine. 
My many years of psychiatric training and mail order medical degree tell me that your's is a psychological reaction as a result of having viewed the movie "Reefer Madness" too many times; probably at a young and impressionable age.
I would prescribe watching Cheech and Chongs "Up in Smoke" four times a day for two weeks, then we'll re evaluate your treatment plan from there.
Please stop at the desk on the way out to pay your bill.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I said, "I believe that YOU are having a reaction to it. But it is an emotional, unreasonable and somewhat hysterical reaction."
> There are similar people out there who object to the smell of ladies perfume, boiling cabbage and fish. And some have a physical allergic reaction to it.
> I myself have a reaction to blooming Jasmine. It brings back a very traumatic experience, almost a PTSD type thing. How do I deal with it? I sac up and take control of my mind and go to my happy place.
> My many years of psychiatric training and mail order medical degree tell me that your's is a psychological reaction as a result of having viewed the movie "Reefer Madness" too many times; probably at a young and impressionable age.
> ...


Ahhh that's such a dumb argument. Ur comparing weed smoke to a perfume? Like come on now. Weed is a toxic substance that causes people to have a physical reaction blooming jasmine is not toxic. Thirdhand smoke is real and its a matter of time till studies prove it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> Ahhh that's such a dumb argument. Ur comparing weed smoke to a perfume? .


Yes. They are both smells. And they are both smells that people have a reaction to.



METRO3 said:


> Weed is a toxic substance that causes people to have a physical reaction blooming jasmine is not toxic. .


Weed is not toxic. It has never been associated with an overdose incident. Never. The reaction that people have by smoking it is not a toxic reaction, like alcohol or narcotics.



METRO3 said:


> Thirdhand smoke is real and its a matter of time till studies prove it.


Third hand smoke IS real, and it has been scientifically proven. The key word in that sentence is 'smoke'. Up till then we were talking about 'smell'. Can you not see the difference? Smoke can be seen. Smell can not. Smoke has solid particulates in it, which can have an affect. Smell ... nope. Won't get you high, won't give you munchies. No THC particulates in smell, smoke? yes. Smell? no.

I suspect that is why homes have (or should have) a smoke detector. Smoke can kill.
A smell detector is not a life saving device.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So you use lysol spray like mace to keep stoners out of your car?
> 
> Brutal...


It's for clearing up the air after I hit them with the pepper spray.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes. They are both smells. And they are both smells that people have a reaction to.
> 
> Weed is not toxic. It has never been associated with an overdose incident. Never. The reaction that people have by smoking it is not a toxic reaction, like alcohol or narcotics.
> 
> ...


Weed is toxic! its why you get high. you wouldnt use it otherwise if it wasnt toxic. like wtf? it causes your body to have a physical reaction. **** stop justifying your habit by arguing with me. Your putting a toxic substance in your body just as tobaco smokers do except with weed you have a lot more of a reaction to. **** i'm so sick of pot smokers trying to make your habit seem remotely healthy when in FACT its nothing but unhealthy. AND dont you ****ing dare compare it to alcohol its not at all the same thing.

Third hand smoke is when the smoke gets into fabrics and walls and then released into the air again. your thinking of 2nd hand smoke. 3rd hand smoke is proven to be real with cigs and again smart people could say the same would be true of weed smoke though not proven scientifically yet. now that its legal in canada there will be much more studies done on its effects.

*toxic*
[tok-sik]
See more synonyms for toxic on Thesaurus.com
adjective

of, pertaining to, affected with, or caused by a toxin or poison:a toxic condition.
acting as or having the effect of a poison; poisonous:a toxic drug.
causing unpleasant feelings; harmful or malicious:a toxic boyfriend; toxic criticism
*poison*
[poi-zuh n]
See more synonyms for poison on Thesaurus.com
noun

a substance with an inherent property that tends to destroy life or impair health.
something harmful or pernicious, as to happiness or well-being:the poison of slander.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

^^This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> I hate pot smokers who smoke a joint and get into my car. The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry. So ya out you go pot heads. I also dont want that smell stuck in my car for the next pax to complain to LUber that i'm high. so out you go. I'm glad Lyft has no problem bonusing me out $5 everytime i have to cancel a ride because of these people.
> Man cant you people just vape the damn thing?


Buy some Patchouli Oil for your car . . .



METRO3 said:


> Weed is toxic! its why you get high. you wouldnt use it otherwise if it wasnt toxic. like wtf? it causes your body to have a physical reaction. @@@@ stop justifying your habit by arguing with me. Your putting a toxic substance in your body just as tobaco smokers do except with weed you have a lot more of a reaction to. @@@@ i'm so sick of pot smokers trying to make your habit seem remotely healthy when in FACT its nothing but unhealthy. AND dont you @@@@ing dare compare it to alcohol its not at all the same thing.
> 
> Third hand smoke is when the smoke gets into fabrics and walls and then released into the air again. your thinking of 2nd hand smoke. 3rd hand smoke is proven to be real with cigs and again smart people could say the same would be true of weed smoke though not proven scientifically yet. now that its legal in canada there will be much more studies done on its effects.
> 
> ...


Cannabinoids are Toxic to Tumors.

One of the 50 Fundamental Herbs of Ancient Chineese Medicine , Grasshopper !

Perhaps
Your Headaches are caused by Tumors !?!?

Or perhaps self Righteous False Sense of Indignation ?

I suggest you become acquainted with your E.C. Endocannabinoid System and how to " fine tune" your body for fine Living.

Or, continue to tighten your sphincter until it causes cerebral hemorrhage.

Up to you . . .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> Weed is toxic!


It's not toxic. See, for example,

http://www.health.gov.au/internet/main/publishing.nsf/content/health-pubs-drug-cannab2-ch52.htm

"Extrapolation from the animal evidence suggests that the lethal human dose of THC is at least as high as, and probably higher than, that observed in the monkey. If this is so, then the toxic dose of THC in a 65kg adult would be 8.45kg." [Mind you, that's 18.6+ lbs]

or

https://weedpress.wordpress.com/science/studies/ld50-of-cannabis/

The estimated LD-50 (lethal threshold) for marijuana,established in 1988 by the DEA's appropriate fact-finder, is 1:20,000 or 1:40,000.

Quote:

"_At present it is estimated that marijuana's LD-50 is around1:20,000 or 1:40,000. In layman terms this means that in order to induce death a marijuana smoker would have to consume 20,000 to 40,000 times as much marijuana as is contained in one marijuana cigarette. NIDA-supplied marijuana cigarettes weigh approximately .9 grams. A smoker would theoretically have to consume nearly 1,500 pounds of marijuana within about fifteen minutes to induce a lethal response._

cannabis-science.com/content/DEA%20Ruling%20Judge%20Young.pdf

If you want to talk about toxic, there's alcohol. I assume that you abstain completely from that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I will not argue with such ignorance as OP.
Marijuana is toxic?? Really?
It has been scientifically proven that it is not toxic. It is not a poison.

I am not going to beat my head against the wall that the OP is presenting. He knows. He already knows more that anyone can teach him, and is not willing to listen or expand his mind. He can NOT consider the possibility that the lessons he learned in Health Ed at PS129 in 1967 are not true. 

If a drug that is taken that changes your body is toxic, then penicillin is toxic. Birth control pills are toxic. Insulin, drugs for high blood pressure, aspirin. This Luddite needs to crawl back into his cave. 

No more energy arguing with this ... none ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Had a ride today where I saw the guy finishing up a joint outside his house when I pulled up. No issues for me at all. Had a great convo taking him to the bar he owned, and when it was done, I drove about 4 blocks with the back windows open and then sprayed Febreeze inside. Problem solved.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> It's a toxic smell.


Just because you say so ? Where is your scientific data showing how cannabis odors are toxic ?

I don't want to say BS, but if it smells like poop, then it must be poop. ( sorry, a little humor over odors )


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

"AND dont you @@@@ing dare compare it to alcohol its not at all the same thing......"

You're right. Alcohol related deaths are the 3rd highest cause of preventable death in the US, according to the NIH. I call that toxic.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Seems like a weed basher the OP is. Been studies done where they actually locked up people in a room with a dozen pothead smoking up their joints for an hour and the other dozen people that are clean to just sit there for an hour breathing in second hand smoke. The results after the drug test? No trace of it.

On the other hand it is illegal to be carrying or using illicit drugs on rideshare platform. Lyft doesn't seem to care too much but Uber will take more of a note and implement a 3 strike rule out on the whole report and will contact you via phone to confirm ur side of the story and call up the rider too. Which may or may not be a bad thing depending on what the rider is now going to try to say or lie.

Either way at least for Uber just a few things they don't tolerate. Service Animals refusal, trafficking and use of drugs, trafficking hookers. Why? It because they can get sued directly for tens of millions of dollars and it bad PR. The was she was a hooker and on illicit drugs. If she had just stfu during the ride we both would of been hunky dory.

I reported possible hooker and drug user as a rider because she was a bit mouthy and I didn't particularly like her. Had uber investigation team calling me up the next morning for an hour going through all the particular detail  wasn't a typically good "experience."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Immoralized said:


> Seems like a weed basher the OP is. Been studies done where they actually locked up people in a room with a dozen pothead smoking up their joints for an hour and the other dozen people that are clean to just sit there for an hour breathing in second hand smoke. The results after the drug test? No trace of it.
> 
> On the other hand it is illegal to be carrying or using illicit drugs on rideshare platform. Lyft doesn't seem to care too much but Uber will take more of a note and implement a 3 strike rule out on the whole report and will contact you via phone to confirm ur side of the story and call up the rider too. Which may or may not be a bad thing depending on what the rider is now going to try to say or lie.
> 
> ...


I think that pretty well...

"Immoralized" it...8.)

And Immortalized it too...8>O

very well said...!

I think that earns you a free poo throw...8>)

Congrats...!!!

that's the first one in quite a while..8>).

Rakos


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Seems like a weed basher the OP is. Been studies done where they actually locked up people in a room with a dozen pothead smoking up their joints for an hour and the other dozen people that are clean to just sit there for an hour breathing in second hand smoke. The results after the drug test? No trace of it.
> 
> On the other hand it is illegal to be carrying or using illicit drugs on rideshare platform. Lyft doesn't seem to care too much but Uber will take more of a note and implement a 3 strike rule out on the whole report and will contact you via phone to confirm ur side of the story and call up the rider too. Which may or may not be a bad thing depending on what the rider is now going to try to say or lie.
> 
> ...


That is such bullshit. Post the link of that study where they aren't affected by the pot smoke.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Nothing wrong with smoking weed. Someone who gets in your car right after smoking doesnt have any longer affects then the dude i pickup that hasnt takin a shower in 2 weeks. I actually prefer something who just smoked over someone with bad hygiene but in both cases there minor inconveniences that i dont give a second thought accept maybe to roll down my windows when im on to the next pickup.


Yeah, wait till you get shot down for the mandatory 24hrs when someone complains you must have been doing drugs because your car stank of weed.
Because I am sure Uber/Lyft will take YOUR word that it was the previous passeng.... 
Oh, wait. 
Nope.
They don't want to hear that because they don't care what you have to say if a rider complains of "impaired driving".


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Had a ride today where I saw the guy finishing up a joint outside his house when I pulled up. No issues for me at all. Had a great convo taking him to the bar he owned, and when it was done, I drove about 4 blocks with the back windows open and then sprayed Febreeze inside. Problem solved.


U clearly smoke pot so u won't be able to tell if it's really gone just as a driver who has BO won't notice or care that his pax have BO. Also its bad enough ur subjecting ur body to sitting for long hours now ur gonna add the chemicals of air freshiners? But ur body ur choice. My car and my body my choice #outyougo.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> That is such bullshit. Post the link of that study where they aren't affected by the pot smoke.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15516313

*Passive cannabis smoke exposure and oral fluid testing.*
Niedbala S1, Kardos K, Salamone S, Fritch D, Bronsgeest M, Cone EJ.
*Author information*

*Abstract*
Oral fluid testing for Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) provides a convenient means of detection of recent cannabis usage. In this study, the risk of positive oral fluid tests from passive cannabis smoke exposure was investigated by housing four cannabis-free volunteers in a small, unventilated, and sealed room with an approximate volume of 36 m(3). Five active cannabis smokers were also present in the room, and each smoked a single cannabis cigarette (1.75% THC). Cannabis smoking occurred over the first 20 min of the study session. All subjects remained in the room for approximately 4 h. Oral fluid specimens were collected with the Intercept DOA Oral Specimen Collection Device. Three urine specimens were collected (0, 20, and 245 min). In addition, three air samples were collected for measurement of THC content. All oral fluid specimens were screened by enzyme immunoassay (EIA) for cannabinoids (cutoff concentration = 3 ng/mL) and tested by gas chromatography-tandem mass spectrometry (GC-MS-MS) for THC (LOQ/LOD = 0.75 ng/mL). All urine specimens were screened by EIA for cannabinoids (cutoff concentration = 50 ng/mL) and tested by GC-MS-MS for THCCOOH (LOQ/LOD = 1 ng/mL). Air samples were measured for THC by GC-MS (LOD = 1 ng/L). A total of eight oral fluid specimens (collected 20 to 50 min following initiation of smoking) from the four passive subjects screened and confirmed positive for THC at concentrations ranging from 3.6 to 26.4 ng/mL. Two additional specimens from one passive subject, collected at 50 and 65 min, screened negative but contained THC in concentrations of 4.2 and 1.1 ng/mL, respectively. All subsequent specimens for passive participants tested negative by EIA and GC-MS-MS for the remainder of the 4-h session. In contrast, oral fluid specimens collected from the five cannabis smokers generally screened and confirmed positive for THC throughout the session at concentrations substantially higher than observed for passive subjects. Urine specimens from active cannabis smokers also screened and confirmed positive at conventional cutoff concentrations. A biphasic pattern of decline for THC was observed in oral fluid specimens collected from cannabis smokers, whereas a linear decline was seen for passive subjects suggesting that initial oral fluid contamination is cleared rapidly and is followed by THC sequestration in the oral mucosa. It is concluded that the risk of positive oral fluid tests from passive cannabis smoke inhalation is limited to a period of approximately 30 min following exposure


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15516313
> 
> *Passive cannabis smoke exposure and oral fluid testing.*
> Niedbala S1, Kardos K, Salamone S, Fritch D, Bronsgeest M, Cone EJ.
> ...


Two things first I knew u would post that and 2nd I also knew u wouldn't bother to read it.

A total of eight oral fluid specimens (collected 20 to 50 min following initiation of smoking) from the four passive subjects screened and confirmed *positive* for THC at concentrations ranging from 3.6 to 26.4 ng/mL

Ahhh this is why i cant stand arguing with pot smokers


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Two things first I knew u would post that and 2nd I also knew u wouldn't bother to read it.
> 
> A total of eight oral fluid specimens (collected 20 to 50 min following initiation of smoking) from the four passive subjects screened and confirmed *positive* for THC at concentrations ranging from 3.6 to 26.4 ng/mL
> 
> Ahhh this is why i cant stand arguing with pot smokers


you can't read research can you?

"It is concluded that the risk of positive oral fluid tests from passive cannabis smoke inhalation is *limited to a period of approximately 30 min following exposure*"

If you are still struggling to understand. It means the effects of second hand smoke only last up to 30 minutes.

"
*WILL I FAIL MY DRUG TEST FROM SECONDHAND SMOKE?*
So, you were at a party having a conversation with a cool stoner. You inhaled a decent quantity of secondhand smoke and forgot you have that drug test in a couple of days. You obviously don't want to lose your job. But before you dive into an insane detox to flush out the THC, we have good news for you. A 2004 paper concluded that "...the risk of positive oral fluid tests from passive cannabis smoke inhalation is limited to a period of approximately 30 min following exposure". This seems fair enough. Just make sure you stay away from joints 30 minutes before your drug test."

Might want to go back to primary school and brush up on some english buddy. And please learn to actually read things to the end  because you look quite silly when I have to repeat myself for the 3rd time.

But if you want to read more study as you been bugging me about... Here some more. Give me a shout out if you need me to help you with some more english too. I know research papers can be a little difficult... Especially if they didn't go past grade 9.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20465865

*Concentrations of delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol and 11-nor-9-carboxytetrahydrocannabinol in blood and urine after passive exposure to Cannabis smoke in a coffee shop.*
Röhrich J1, Schimmel I, Zörntlein S, Becker J, Drobnik S, Kaufmann T, Kuntz V, Urban R.
*Author information*

*Abstract*
Cannabinoid concentrations in blood and urine after passive exposure to cannabis smoke under real-life conditions were investigated in this study. Eight healthy volunteers were exposed to cannabis smoke for 3 h in a well-attended coffee shop in Maastricht, Netherlands. An initial blood and urine sample was taken from each volunteer before exposure. Blood samples were taken 1.5, 3.5, 6, and 14 h after start of initial exposure, and urine samples were taken after 3.5, 6, 14, 36, 60, and 84 h. The samples were subjected to immunoassay screening for cannabinoids and analyzed using gas chromatography-mass spectrometry (GC-MS) for Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), 11-nor-hydroxy-Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC-OH), and 11-nor-9-carboxy-Delta(9)-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC-COOH). It could be demonstrated that all volunteers absorbed THC. However, the detected concentrations were rather small. None of the urine samples produced immunoassay results above the cutoff concentration of 25 ng/mL. THC-COOH concentrations up to 5.0 and 7.8 ng/mL before and after hydrolysis, respectively, were found in the quantitative GC-MS analysis of urine. THC could be detected in trace amounts close to the detection limit of the used method in the first two blood samples after initial exposure (1.5 and 3.5 h). In the 6 h blood samples, THC was not detectable anymore. THC-COOH could be detected after 1.5 h and was still found in 3 out of 8 blood samples after 14 h in concentrations between 0.5 and 1.0 ng/mL.

If you didn't comprehend my first and original post I made in this thread, I actually agreed with you that using illicit drugs or under the influence of illicit drugs are bad and against the community guidelines of rideshare. But since you were too busy weed bashing it was overlooked.

Breathing it tobacco smoke either by you inhaling it or you inhaling it second hand is by far much more dangerous and permanently harmful to you as well as touching beer, wine and spirits. If you need research papers to that as well. You know who to ask


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> you can't read research can you?
> 
> "It is concluded that the risk of positive oral fluid tests from passive cannabis smoke inhalation is *limited to a period of approximately 30 min following exposure*"
> 
> ...


Omg wow.

"The results after the drug test? No trace of it." that's your words bud.

So now ur saying there is a trace of it eh just that it only lasts for 30min. Ahhh


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Omg wow.
> 
> "The results after the drug test? No trace of it." that's your words bud.
> 
> So now ur saying there is a trace of it eh just that it only lasts for 30min. Ahhh


Yes it has readable trace amount for up to 30 minutes and it no trace of it after that resulting in a negative test result. That what the papers say.

If you were to actually smoke it yourself and inhale it. It'll be in the system for about 3 to 9 days. But the thing is you made it seem like you are actually smoking it yourself first hand and it has the same hit on you as you are lighting it up yourself which is now proven to you is completely false.

You are not getting high and you are not getting anything in your system that even remotely detectable as you were saying because as you pointed out already they are not even smoking in the car with you in it. Even if they were smoking and chugging along it wouldn't even do anything to you. Not really even measurable. Unless someone was going to do a blood test on you within the first 30 minutes.

Sure you might smell the lingering odor on their clothes but you are not getting high off it like you were saying. It just not possible. Much like you though I do hate the overpowering smell sometimes especially if it is a particularly strong smelling strain like skunk. Which a lot it does smell like that. Quite often find the car smelling like it for 10-15 minutes after they have left.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Yes it has readable trace amount for up to 30 minutes and it no trace of it after that resulting in a negative test result. That what the papers say.
> 
> If you were to actually smoke it yourself and inhale it. It'll be in the system for about 3 to 9 days. But the thing is you made it seem like you are actually smoking it yourself first hand and it has the same hit on you as you are lighting it up yourself which is now proven to you is completely false.
> 
> ...


Even if they were smoking and chugging along it wouldn't even do anything to you. 
Depends on your tolerance to thc. Also i never once said you get high off of it. Dude if I was getting high I would be ****ed driving after they left my car. I said I (Key word here) have a reaction to it cuz I have a very high sensitivity to THC.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The OP needs to stop playing the movie "Reefer Madness" over and over when he is not driving.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I predict life is only going to get worse for people that have a high sensitivity to THC. I hear the first things to go are the "Y"'s and "o"s.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> The smell makes me hungry.


Makes you hungry? For me more like I wanna throw up. Pot smackers always smells like they are covered in stale piss. I'll take cigarettes smell over pot smell any day.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> "Been studies done where they actually locked up people in a room with a dozen pothead smoking up their joints for an hour and the other dozen people that are clean to just sit there for an hour breathing in second hand smoke. The results after the drug test? *No trace of it.*"


Didn't u say that? Then u post a study that shows that there is thc in peoples system when they are in a room with others smoking. and its there for at least 30min. Hmmm. Interesting. so there is trace of it? Perhaps u should lay off the weed so u can make proper arguments here instead of contradicting yourself.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Weed is not toxic. It has never been associated with an overdose incident. Never. The reaction that people have by smoking it is not a toxic reaction, like alcohol or narcotics.


okay let me argue this point by making simple arguments with you,

First, is this the definition of toxic? and poison?
*toxic*
[tok-sik]
See more synonyms for toxic on Thesaurus.com
adjective

of, pertaining to, affected with, or caused by a toxin or poison:a toxic condition.
acting as or having the effect of a poison; poisonous:a toxic drug.
causing unpleasant feelings; harmful or malicious:a toxic boyfriend; toxic criticism 
*poison*
[poi-zuh n]
See more synonyms for poison on Thesaurus.com
noun

a substance with an inherent property that tends to destroy life or *impair health.*

Second, there have been numerous studies that show smoking weed affects memory function, ones ability to deal with stress, making people a lot more prone to depression mostly because it kills serotonin cells in the brain. I would call that impair health. Thus weed is Toxic  for something to be toxic it doesnt need to kill you. just impair your health.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> okay let me argue this point by making simple arguments with you,
> 
> First, is this the definition of toxic? and poison?
> *toxic*
> ...


It be nice if you actually know what you are talking about... So I don't have to keep on correcting you.

*CANNABIS AND SEROTONIN: CAN THIS RELATIONSHIP TREAT ANXIETY?*

As cannabis consumers, we've all experienced how it can improve our mood and help us relax. But nowadays, we're starting to see how these qualities may truly help reduce symptoms of depression and anxiety - and it seems serotonin plays a major role.

*WHAT IS SEROTONIN?*
The human body uses neurotransmitters to perform various functions. These "chemical messengers" communicate throughout the central nervous system. Serotonin is one such neurotransmitter made in the brain and intestines. It works to regulate mood, nausea, appetite, bone health, sleep, emotions, and even sexual function. The vast majority can be found in the gastrointestinal tract.

Serotonin is produced through a conversion process from essential amino acid tryptophan and tryptophan hydroxylase. Tryptophan can be found in common foodstuffs like cheese, red meat, and nuts. A lack of this amino acid in our diet will result in a serotonin level reduction. This, in turn, is linked to anxiety, depression, and other mood disorders. It's because of factors like this that our diet is so closely linked to our mood and emotions.

*HOW DOES CANNABIS INTERACT WITH SEROTONIN?*
The relationship between cannabis and serotonin is very interesting. Not only are cannabinoid receptors found on serotonin neurons, they're also apparent in the corresponding inhibitory receptors.

This leads to the conclusion that cannabinoids may increase serotonin levels in certain conditions, and reduce them in others. A migraine, for example, is a condition that correlates with increased serotonin levels in the brain. In this situation, the activation of inhibitory receptors would be the best solution to the problem. When one consumes THC in high doses, it triggers the inhibition of serotonin receptors. Just a few puffs of a jay will actually worsen your migraine. Once one recognises the importance of serotonin in mood disorders and the impact of cannabis on serotonin production, it's easy to see how cannabis can really help patients suffering from certain mental illnesses.

*HOW CANNABIS CAN HELP*
In 2016, a study was performed where mice were administered a chemical that mimics CBD. This led to the antidepressant effects one might expect from this calming cannabinoid. The interesting part was that when the researchers blocked the serotonin receptors, the effects were no longer noticeable. This further suggests that cannabinoids and the serotonergic system are in fact linked.

5 years before this, a paper was published that showed how increasing endocannabinoid levels in the body made antidepressants more effective. The study also found that blocking CB1 receptors would completely stop the antidepressants from working.

This demonstrates how the endocannabinoid and the serotonergic systems work together in helping us achieve homeostasis. It also shows that if there is going to be a medicine developed, these two systems will have to be stimulated in a way that is balanced and supportive to the other. So is cannabis the future of antidepressants?

*MARIJUANA FOR ANXIETY*
When comparing anxiety levels of 50 individuals who smoked cannabis regularly and 50 who didn't smoke at all, a studyshowed some interesting results. The patients who smoked marijuana experienced much lower levels of anxiety than those who didn't. A 2012 paper sought to assess multiple studies that looked into CBD as an anti-anxiety medication. Even though dosage and consumption mechanism are still factors that require more research, they concluded that CBD is an effective treatment for this psychological condition.

As long as you stay informed and keep track of how you feel, you may very well feel a reduction in anxiety over time. Like many other scientific queries related to cannabis, so much more research is needed to confidently provide advice on the exact way to use cannabis as a treatment for various psychological disorders. *What is encouraging, however, is that cannabis is a non-toxic substance that also seems to clearly interact with serotonin. In the future, we're bound to see this relationship fleshed out further.*


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm 38 now I've smoked weed since I was 15 ( I quit about a year ago). I notice the smell much more since I quit, but you ask anyone at all that knows anything about anything and they will tell you that stuff gets out of the car in minutes. Unless you spill a lit bowl on the seat or drop a piece of a lit joint or something...


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It be nice if you actually know what you are talking about... So I don't have to keep on correcting you.
> 
> *CANNABIS AND SEROTONIN: CAN THIS RELATIONSHIP TREAT ANXIETY?*
> 
> ...


What u wrote in bold is nothing but a pot smokers opinion. The net is full is bs opinions and I said nothing of anxiety. Depression and anxiety are two different things and also no shit your anxiety is less when ur high all the time. It is a toxic which is why u get giggly and hungry and can't think. It's ur bodies way of saying dude this shit ant good. 
I'm not talking out of my ass. I used to smoke it I know exactly the side effects that follow the next day and its not pleasant at all. It's why people keep smoking it everyday. They want to combat the low. Depression is a major side effect in a lot of people who smoke it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> What u wrote in bold is nothing but a pot smokers opinion. The net is full is bs opinions and I said nothing of anxiety. Depression and anxiety are two different things and also no shit your anxiety is less when ur high all the time. It is a toxic which is why u get giggly and hungry and can't think. It's ur bodies way of saying dude this shit ant good.
> I'm not talking out of my ass. I used to smoke it I know exactly the side effects that follow the next day and its not pleasant at all. It's why people keep smoking it everyday. They want to combat the low. Depression is a major side effect in a lot of people who smoke it.


No it actual research not internet BS as you put it. What you are putting up though is quite frankly unsupported BS and just an opinion piece and nothing more. If you want to provide actual research by actual doctors and researchers please feel free to do so.

People mental problems and drug abuse is an entirely different subject and off topic to the one you started. Might as well get into tobacco abuse, alcohol abuse and the number one killer heart disease caused by junk food. That the nationwide killer being unhealthy food and overeating.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Also your post there makes no mention of people not developing anxiety issues once they stop smoking it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Also your post there makes no mention of people not developing anxiety issues once they stop smoking it.


You said it was toxic and I provided actual studies showing you it wasn't. It helps with people that has anxiety already so if they were to try it for medical purposes which is allowed and legal in some states and countries then by what researchers have trailed and conducted would result in reduction to their anxiety. After they stop and according to research provided they would resume having their anxiety issues. That is a reasonable and science back conclusion...

Not what you are ranting about and spreading misinformation on a subject matter you have proven time and time again in this thread to be false and not only false completely misleading.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

You can't come on here and say what I'm saying isn't true. U have to support it with medical evidence and you know what there is very little research done on this topic but I'm sure just like cigarettes time will create more studies now that it's legal. Remember for years if not decades big tabacco was saying the same shit. There is no health issues smoking cigs but eventually studies were done and now we know for a fact smoking cigs is a major factor in lung cancer. I would love to support my claims with medical evidence but there aren't any done to say one way or the other.



Immoralized said:


> You said it was toxic and I provided actual studies showing you it wasn't. It helps with people that has anxiety already so if they were to try it for medical purposes which is allowed and legal in some states and countries then by what researchers have trailed and conducted would result in reduction to their anxiety. After they stop and according to research provided they would resume having their anxiety issues.


NO THAT STUDY DOESN'T prove its not toxic. The underline bold part is the writers opinion. That's like me saying okay drinking reduced stress okay so liquor isn't toxic. Forget it I'm done arguing with u


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> You can't come on here and say what I'm saying isn't true. U have to support it with medical evidence and you know what there is very little research done on this topic but I'm sure just like cigarettes time will create more studies now that it's legal. Remember for years if not decades big tabacco was saying the same shit. There is no health issues smoking cigs but eventually studies were done and now we know for a fact smoking cigs is a major factor in lung cancer. I would love to support my claims with medical evidence but there aren't any done to say one way or the other.
> 
> NO THAT STUDY DOESN'T prove its not toxic. The underline bold part is the writers opinion. That's like me saying okay drinking reduced stress okay so liquor isn't toxic. Forget it I'm done arguing with u


My friend have been taking medical grade cannabis oil for his treatment to cancer as well as radiation, chemo and *Immunotherapy* plus a few other things. He has had an over 50% reduction in his cancer.

The thing is a lot of research and continuing research is been done in use of cannabis and cancer treatment in the 21st century.

No alcoholic drinks are harmful and have been proven thousands of times over. It not saying the same thing because everyone already knows that drinking actually damages body cells and kills them. Too much alcohol and it lead to liver and kidney failure as well as liver and kidney disease


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> I hate pot smokers who smoke a joint and get into my car. The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry. So ya out you go pot heads. I also dont want that smell stuck in my car for the next pax to complain to LUber that i'm high. so out you go. I'm glad Lyft has no problem bonusing me out $5 everytime i have to cancel a ride because of these people.
> Man cant you people just vape the damn thing?


METRO3 *May have an allergy. *

*Or as mentioned, a greater sense of smell. *

*However joints do stink.*






He has the milk but no real cookies.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

OP i think the bottom line is....

You worry about the small sh#t to much...

Maybe you need to start smoking weed.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Sep 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Nothing wrong with smoking weed. Someone who gets in your car right after smoking doesnt have any longer affects then the dude i pickup that hasnt takin a shower in 2 weeks. I actually prefer something who just smoked over someone with bad hygiene but in both cases there minor inconveniences that i dont give a second thought accept maybe to roll down my windows when im on to the next pickup.


Exactly. I'll take a pot head over nicotine addicts any day. I just dropped off a heavy ciggie smoker. Man, the poor guy reeked. He was one of those who someone else set the trip up for him, and I think they had the nerve to give me a 4 star.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


>


I love Ben Harper!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Pot smokers


Easy to misconstrue the title


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

My wife has an acute reaction to certain low-concentration odours. My guess would be that METRO3 is in the vast minority of people that have acute reaction to certain particulates in the air (3rd hand smoke). Now he has probably conflated 'hunger' and 'high' and other symptoms to the actual/allergic reaction he is experiencing.

Most people in this thread are arguing past one another instead of engaging with the details.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My wife has an acute reaction to certain low-concentration odours. My guess would be that METRO3 is in the vast majority of people that have acute reaction to certain particulates in the air (3rd hand smoke). Now he has probably conflated 'hunger' and 'high' and other symptoms to the actual/allergic reaction he is experiencing.
> 
> Most people in this thread are arguing past one another instead of engaging with the details.


i know what the problem is. its that pot smokers want society to accept their habit and they get very defensive when you start telling them their habit is bad. I'm sure cig smokers were this way too b4 all the studies that linked cig smoke to lung cancer. But see the difference is that pot smoke STINKS and the smell lingers around. Since they legalized it in Canada we have areas in toronto were it stinks all the time of weed.

bottom line argue all you want about how not toxic it is the reality will always be general society will never accept your habit anymore than it now accepts cigarette smoking. Both are bad habits. one has more research than the other into its affects


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I hate the smell of weed. And, I look down at people who use it. Not surprisingly, I kick out everyone who smells of the stuff. I prefer cigarette smokers, but I kick them out as well.

Oh, and those tough guys who get in my car smelling of cotton candy from their vapes? They can stay. I feel sorry for them and their life choices.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> I hate pot smokers who smoke a joint and get into my car. The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry. So ya out you go pot heads. I also dont want that smell stuck in my car for the next pax to complain to LUber that i'm high. so out you go. I'm glad Lyft has no problem bonusing me out $5 everytime i have to cancel a ride because of these people.
> Man cant you people just vape the damn thing?


Dude, you can't Vape weed, this explains alot about you Canadians. Been reported to cure jock itch, rabies, ashy skin and crotch rot, you should try it and stop whining about it



METRO3 said:


> you smoke pot so of course it doesnt bother you


And?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> it gets stuck in their clothes just like it does when you go camping and start a camp fire. smoke is smoke after all. but this smoke has THC in it so it can affect people who dont smoke it or who have high sensitivity to smells.
> 
> smoke it b4 coming in my car #outyougo


Second hand effects from alleged THC embedded in a Pot pax clothes??

Are you being sarcastic?

Any logical person would know this is either a joke OR amazingly uniformed



METRO3 said:


> What u saying there is no such thing as a contact high?


Not from the smell!!

Holy crap.

So if a pax leaves CVS and my eyes see the opioid Rx I will immediately feel the affects of said medicine.

Do you get intoxicated at the smell of liquor?



METRO3 said:


> You have ever right to refuse a ride for safety reasons and yes u can have ur concentration affected by the smell of it. It's a toxic smell. Also i would never do this if I was in the states. Ur pax are @@@@ing crazy as shit man.


Sorry, but your concentration issue is probably psychological


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Second hand effects from alleged THC embedded in a Pot pax clothes??
> 
> Are you being sarcastic?
> 
> ...


nah just have a difference tolerance than you considering i dont smoke it like you do. I'm not talking about 2nd hand smoke i'm talking about 3rd hand smoke and that shit is real. there is a study that has shown that cig smoke from 3rd hand smoke can still make you sick. 3rd hand smoke is clothes and walls and stuff. so why would pot be any different? so do tell me something. how come you can get high from smelling gasoline? its a smell. u all are saying u cant get high from smells but yet this smell you can odd


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Weed is toxic! its why you get high. you wouldnt use it otherwise if it wasnt toxic. like wtf? it causes your body to have a physical reaction. @@@@ stop justifying your habit by arguing with me. Your putting a toxic substance in your body just as tobaco smokers do except with weed you have a lot more of a reaction to. @@@@ i'm so sick of pot smokers trying to make your habit seem remotely healthy when in FACT its nothing but unhealthy. AND dont you @@@@ing dare compare it to alcohol its not at all the same thing.
> 
> Third hand smoke is when the smoke gets into fabrics and walls and then released into the air again. your thinking of 2nd hand smoke. 3rd hand smoke is proven to be real with cigs and again smart people could say the same would be true of weed smoke though not proven scientifically yet. now that its legal in canada there will be much more studies done on its effects.
> 
> ...


*smoke*
[smohk]
See more synonyms for smoke on Thesaurus.com


the visible vapor and gases given off by a burning or smoldering substance,especially the gray, brown, or blackish mixture of gases and suspendedcarbon particles resulting from the combustion of wood, peat, coal, or otherorganic matter.


something resembling this, as vapor or mist, flying particles, etc.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> *smoke*
> [smohk]
> See more synonyms for smoke on Thesaurus.com
> 
> ...


i have no idea what ur point is. what are u saying now that weed smoke cant get you high?

we established that it does for 30min.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

METRO3 said:


> I hate pot smokers who smoke a joint and get into my car. The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry. So ya out you go pot heads. I also dont want that smell stuck in my car for the next pax to complain to LUber that i'm high. so out you go. I'm glad Lyft has no problem bonusing me out $5 everytime i have to cancel a ride because of these people.
> Man cant you people just vape the damn thing?


well a good % of the planet is smoking at all times, the hunger is an excuse but the headache could be valid. I'd cancel such rides claiming safety issue coz pax is on drugs.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Even if they were smoking and chugging along it wouldn't even do anything to you.
> Depends on your tolerance to thc. Also i never once said you get high off of it. Dude if I was getting high I would be @@@@ed driving after they left my car. I said I (Key word here) have a reaction to it cuz I have a very high sensitivity to THC.


BULL

You specifically stated it affects YOUR concentration.

Game. Set. Match.



METRO3 said:


> i have no idea what ur point is. what are u saying now that weed smoke cant get you high?
> 
> we established that it does for 30min.


The person getting in your car is not SMOKING.

Third hand "smoke" is a term lazy people use to describe residual chemicals from ACTUAL smoke.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> BULL
> 
> You specifically stated it affects YOUR concentration.
> 
> ...


ya and science has shown that those residual chemicals can recombine with air particles and get into peoples systems. cant argue with science but i'm sure u will.

no one is answering my question conveniently. why do you get high from smelling gasoline or paint ? why why why anyone ? its a smell according to you all those people who are getting high off the smell are having a psychological reaction right?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> nah just have a difference tolerance than you considering i dont smoke it like you do. I'm not talking about 2nd hand smoke i'm talking about 3rd hand smoke and that shit is real. there is a study that has shown that cig smoke from 3rd hand smoke can still make you sick. 3rd hand smoke is clothes and walls and stuff. so why would pot be any different? so do tell me something. how come you can get high from smelling gasoline? its a smell. u all are saying u cant get high from smells but yet this smell you can odd


First, let me apologize for being rude. My combative behavior is unnecessary.

Please consider something serious for yourself and anyone with sensitivities like yours to THC particulate transfer:
Medical marijuana patients increasingly vape distillate that is MUCH stronger than flower("weed"). You are likely carrying more passengers that vape every day. 
IF your perspective is also factual for you, then invisible vape pax are seriously affecting your concentration, hunger, etc.
Bear this in mind if you are feeling "off" after a long ride with a pax that has no discernible odor.

Have a blessed New Year



METRO3 said:


> ya and science has shown that those residual chemicals can recombine with air particles and get into peoples systems. cant argue with science but i'm sure u will.
> 
> no one is answering my question conveniently. why do you get high from smelling gasoline or paint ? why why why anyone ? its a smell according to you all those people who are getting high off the smell are having a psychological reaction right?


Invisible airborne particulate are measured in ppm. Cannabis airborne particulate is so minute, the acids in your digestive tract fully neutralize any measurable trace in less than 30 minutes preventing effective transfer to the blood stream; hence the oral fluid test.

THC effects on a person occur after the chemical is absorbed into the blood and travels the body. This is the basic science and if a chemical cannot survive oral fluid contact, it can never be absorbed by the blood after oral fluid contact. (Dead men don't come to work the next day)


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

The original Uber pot smoker skit ..


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> U can have a reaction.


In your mind, maybe.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

You got a right to your option, society is becoming excepting of pot. Thats why many states are making it legal,decriminalizing it ,it has proven to have many medical benfits . A lot of ppl just kept quiet that they smoked b.c they didn't want to be looked down on . Just look at the number of ppl here who are against your post or don't care either way.

I would bet if u did a survey of the US for ex. 50 percent of ppl would be in different or support pot. Maybe even a higher amount. It just annoys me the people who are so anti pot,hate pot smokers. What about drunks and cigs,everyone got a vice. To each his own, it's not a hardcore drug. I get ppl not liking it,the extreme hate seems over board.

You do get people who think pot is magical and get all defensive . Your just like them but the opposite . I honestly think you either got a sensitive nose or part of it is in your head.Pot smell is strong ,cigarettes liqueur longer . I just think u would take that smell over pot because of your strong dislike. I had friend smoke in my room by the next day the smell was gone,maybe a faint ordor if it stuck to something . When they smoked a cig,it stayed for awhile.

If you uber in a certain area ,a lot of ppl are gonna be pot smokers,especially were it's legal or decriminalized


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> I hate pot smokers who smoke a joint and get into my car. The smell not only smells bad but it affects my concentration, gives me a massive headache and makes me hungry. So ya out you go pot heads. I also dont want that smell stuck in my car for the next pax to complain to LUber that i'm high. so out you go. I'm glad Lyft has no problem bonusing me out $5 everytime i have to cancel a ride because of these people.
> Man cant you people just vape the damn thing?


Since I am new to Lyft I can not figure out where to report this. Uber you can just call. Lyft seems to have no option to call, and I can not figure out where it is on platform. And since it's legal here am I able to complain or is it something I have to live with?


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

No weed smelling pax allowed in my car.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Butter3031 said:


> Since I am new to Lyft I can not figure out where to report this. Uber you can just call. Lyft seems to have no option to call, and I can not figure out where it is on platform. And since it's legal here am I able to complain or is it something I have to live with?


Its legal here in Canada and I would use the help page and find the passenger rated me unfairly option. Just mention the time and date of the ride and the reason for cancelling the ride. If u want to call them pick a ride u did and find the option For damage. There u can get them to call u.



tc49821 said:


> You got a right to your option, society is becoming excepting of pot. Thats why many states are making it legal,decriminalizing it ,it has proven to have many medical benfits . A lot of ppl just kept quiet that they smoked b.c they didn't want to be looked down on . Just look at the number of ppl here who are against your post or don't care either way.
> 
> I would bet if u did a survey of the US for ex. 50 percent of ppl would be in different or support pot. Maybe even a higher amount. It just annoys me the people who are so anti pot,hate pot smokers. What about drunks and cigs,everyone got a vice. To each his own, it's not a hardcore drug. I get ppl not liking it,the extreme hate seems over board.
> 
> ...


First that is not why its become legal and hell in your country its still illegal federally. In my country its become legal because it was pointless and expensive to have something that so many people could get illegally so easily. They also legalized it to fight off the black market as you dont know what they lace it with and they want to make money. Not because its accepted socially. Its not. There are wayyyy more none smokers than smokers. hell its so unaccepted that there are cities in canada who banned people from smoking it in public and have banned stores from opening up.

IT STINKS thats why its got more hate. NO not to each their own. IT STINKS! unfortunately they havent banned smoking it in public in my city and now areas in my city constantly stink of this shit.

So the smell didnt go away? and you dont think that faint order doesnt bothers people who dont smoke it? and its not all that faint it lingers especially on fabrics

ya well like i said there is way more people who dont smoke it, in my city anyway, than who do. If that ever changes i will be the first to delete the app.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

wahhhh! I can't handle smells! jeez man, do you know how many people I would have to decline rides to if I couldn't handle smells???? I'd be down to around 5 rides per shift!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pot smokers don’t puke all over your seats, they don’t get confrontational, and they have the best snacks.
Drunks which smell of urine on themselves, slurred speech which sounds like Klingon, and confrontational.
I suspect you would prefer a drunk from your response.


----------



## ysosrs (Jan 10, 2019)

Why the app developers not make an options for "non smokin' passangers" or so?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

A big part of the reason it is legal is less and less people hate it as much as you . They either smoked a few times,smoke a lot or don't really care .

Seriously most people don't have the strong dislike that you have . A lot are against it,a high number are for it or in different .

More than half of American adults have tried marijuana at least once in their lives, according to the survey.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nstream/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ee664b0d074b

I'm probably wasting my time,are views are so different .


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

it seems that the user who posted the link to the site where the study proves that there is an affect on none smokers who are in a room with people smoking it has been removed or deleted so here it is

https://www.drugabuse.gov/publicati...ffects-secondhand-exposure-to-marijuana-smoke


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

tc49821 said:


> A big part of the reason it is legal is less and less people hate it as much as you . They either smoked a few times,smoke a lot or don't really care .
> 
> Seriously most people don't have the strong dislike that you have . A lot are against it,a high number are for it or in different .
> 
> ...


A big reason why its 'legal' is that most people don't favor government banning things. It tends to create all sorts of unintended consequences like crowded jails, crime, etc. I voted to make it legal even though I have never and will never use it. And yeah, I do hate the stuff, think it smells awful and have no problem kicking people out who smell of it. Just not a fan of potheads.


----------

